# Partial Thyroidectomy Scheduled for Thursday...



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Any advice? What should I expect?? THanks!! explode


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll tell you what my friend told me: you go in, change into an ugly gown, take a quick nap, and wake up. That's about it.  I woke up talking...was walking shortly thereafter, drinking fine, and was hungry as a lion. 

If you are prone to motion sickness, tell them. Otherwise, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I'll tell you what my friend told me: you go in, change into an ugly gown, take a quick nap, and wake up. That's about it.


I was waiting for that...hoping you would respond!

That pretty much sums it up. And seriously, I can't emphasize enough the importance of mentioning if you are prone to motion sickness.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I'll tell you what my friend told me: you go in, change into an ugly gown, take a quick nap, and wake up. That's about it.


I was waiting for that...hoping you would respond!

That pretty much sums it up. And seriously, I can't emphasize enough the importance of mentioning if you are prone to motion sickness.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, and don't plan on getting any rest in the hospital.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed. No rest in the hospital, sadly, so make sure you can have a quiet home to come home to!


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup that sums it up unless you get sick from anesthesia. Then it's not so fun. They gave me everything to help with nausea including a patch and nothing worked. Other then that the surgery was not a big deal, I didn't have a a lot of pain. Oh and there is no sleeping in the hospital at all. The minute you doze they are in there adding something to iv, taking your temp, etc etc.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Also...you'll want to pick up some high-SPF sunscreen to wear on your scar for about a year. You need to protect it from the sun to prevent permanent hyperpigmentation. You won't need this immediately after the surgery, but fairly soon after you get the tape/bandage off, before you have sun exposure.


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Also...you'll want to pick up some high-SPF sunscreen to wear on your scar for about a year. You need to protect it from the sun to prevent permanent hyperpigmentation. You won't need this immediately after the surgery, but fairly soon after you get the tape/bandage off, before you have sun exposure.


Excellent point. I used a scarf because I didn't want to put sunscreen on while it was still healing. I think people thought I was the crazy scarf lady wearing a scarf when it was 85-90 degrees out. 

Ann


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

annieo said:


> Excellent point. I used a scarf because I didn't want to put sunscreen on while it was still healing. I think people thought I was the crazy scarf lady wearing a scarf when it was 85-90 degrees out.
> 
> Ann


OMG...I spent entirely too much money on a scarf collection, not to mention "summer turtlenecks." I think I went a bit overboard. Just a bit.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I just had a TT this past Thursday. I woke up nauseous and had a headache. Once the nurses stopped bickering about who was supposed to give me the meds (they both kept saying, "I thought you were going to give it to her!") I felt pretty good. Really sore throat. Really. And my neck was sore the next day but I feel myself getting better by the hour. It'll be worst when you first wake up and then maybe the worst muscle soreness in the evening of day 2, but if you're like most people here, you won't have rested in the hospital and will crash and sleep right though most of that stage...As far as how limited the pain, I've only needed motrin post surgery, fyi...


----------



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advicke. I had surgery last Thursday and have not really slept since.. (oldest child started puking first night home, youngest had double ear infection and then threw up last night) My neck is still pretty sore but getting better every day! Surgery went well just waiting for results.. UGH!!!!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

We had surgery the same day! I'm still waiting for pathology too. I'm sorry about your kids getting sick right when you needed the recovery. I guess that's one way to distract yourself...ugh. Hope everyone is on the mend and you continue to improve


----------



## momof3carter (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Surge! Hope you get your results soon too.

I got my results today.

Thanks for all the words of encouragement.. Surgery went well and Right side lobe was removed. Got the pathology report today and had my stitches taken out.

Semi/Good news... The Nodule was benign.. however they found a encapsulated papillary thyroid carcinoma, predominantly follicular variant with focal classic papillary architecture with multiple foci of capsular invasion 5mmin greatest dimension.

The ENT's preliminary thoughts.... seemed to think I would not need to have a second surgery to remove the other side as it was small and he thought they got it all.. Still waiting on a call back from the Endo who will ultimitely have the final say on other side.

Thoughts?!!


----------



## Mbend (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear you are recovering well. Sorry that the kids got sick. There is nothing like everything at once.

That is good that the nodule is benign and it sounds like they got out what sounds to be the start of something. Depending on what the Endo says they probably will be able to just watch the other side.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

momof3carter said:


> Thoughts?!!


My main thought: you and your docs were right to get that thing out of there!

I have read (even in this forum, I think) of other people never needing to get the other lobe removed even after a cancer diagnosis, so it does seem like a sound plan to just wait and watch (and heal) for now.


----------

